# Лечение сакроилеита



## kote_33 (13 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день. Мне 34 года. 
После рождения ребенка мучаюсь постоянными болями, которые переходят из одного места в другое. Сначала болела пятка на левой ноге (около полугода), наступить на нее не могла. Потом пятка стала проходит, появился отек в районе подушечек пальцев на правой ноге.  Около года мучилась с этой проблемой, пошла к ревматологу. Ревматолог отправил на МРТ и сдавать анализы. В результате МРТ поставлен диагноз - МР картина левостороннего сакроилеита II ст по Kellgren, неактивная стадия.
Сдавала анализ на ген HLA - B27. Результат отрицательный. 
Ревматолог прописала постоянный прием мовалиса, ЛФК и вигантол (т.к. дефицит витамина Д).
Сейчас отек в стопе прошел, но появились боли в крестце, отдающие в заднюю поверхность бедра и под коленку. При натяжении задней поверхности бедра резкая боль в крестце. Стали болеть и отекать суставы пальцев на руке (указательный на правой руке и большой палец на левой).
Когда пью мовалис боль отпускает и можно жить как обычно, но при окончании приема боль возвращается через 2 дня. Я не хочу постоянно пить  мовалис и подобные НПВС, т.к. боюсь побочки. Ревматолог говорит, что при сакроилеите рекомендуется постоянный прием НПВС. 
Меня интересует причина сакроилеита. Может быть у меня какая то инфекция, как это можно выяснить?


----------



## Риммик (13 Ноя 2018)

Ревматолог и должна была вам назначить анализы на инфекции. Если они выявляются, назначают антибиотики.  А показатели Соэ, СРБ, Асло, АЦЦП, РФ сдавали? Увы, увы, ревматолог права. Сакроиелит и ваши боли в пятке и пальцах могут свидетельствовать о начале ревматоидного артрита. И НПВП артритчики пьют месяцами.  Но основное лечение РА заключается в том, что  нужно подобрать лечебный базовый препарат, и на этом препарате, возможно, удастся войти в ремиссию, и только тогда снизить количество принимаемых НПВП.


----------



## kote_33 (15 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо за ответ.
Да, анализы сдавала.
На момент болей в стопе (21.03.17) СРБ = 1.22 мг/л, АЛТ = 11 Ед/л, АСТ = 28 Ед/л, соэ = 16 мм/ч.
Недавно сдавала (17.10.18) СРБ = 0,2 мг/л, АЛТ = 9,9 Ед/л, АСТ = 16,8 Ед/л,
РФ, Асло и АЦЦП не сдавала.
Про ревматоидный артрит ревматолог ничего не говорила. Его выявляют по результатам анализов или по клинической картине?

В заключении диагноз Серонегативный спондилоартрит. Правильно я понимаю, что в эту группу заболеваний входит и ревматоидный артрит?

До родов часто мучилась с циститом, последний случай цистита был спустя неделю после родов, приняла монурал и он быстро прошел. После этого цистита не было, нос тали появляться мигрирующие воспаления суставов. Вот я подумала, может это как то связано. Может быть инфекция вызывавшая цистит, "сместилась" и теперь вызывает воспаления суставов?


----------



## Риммик (15 Ноя 2018)

@kote_33, да, серонегативный спондилоартрит это, как считается, центральная форма артрита, т.е. поражение осевого скелета (позвоночник, КПС). А периферическая форма артрита это др. суставы - руки - локти, кисти, запястья, ноги -колени, голени, стопы. Бывает и смешанная форма (часто), т.е. и центральная, и периферическая. Цистит вполне мог стать причиной возникновения артрита.  Надо на хламидии сдать анализ и на др. инфекции и  вирусы. Пусть ревматолог вам назначит, на что сдавать. Картина лабораторных анализов ревматоидных показателей может долгое время отставать от клинической картины артрита. То есть, симптомы ярко выражены, боли, скованность и т.д. - есть, а анализы ничего не показывают. Поэтому и называют этот вид артрита серонегативным. Тем не менее, лечение нужно начинать, как можно скорее, не дожидаясь развернутой стадии заболевания, когда уже, возмножно, и по анализам проявится воспалительный процесс.


----------



## kote_33 (29 Ноя 2018)

@Риммик, спасибо за ответ.
Сходила к своему ревматологу. Перед этим сделала повторно МРТ КПС в динамике. Изменений нет, все в таком же состоянии, как было 2 года назад (Сакроиелит 2 стадия, неактивная). 
Спросила у ревматолога по поводу инфекционной формы. Она сказала, что если бы была инфекция и/или вирус, то были бы явные симптомы примерно за месяц до начала артрита. И вряд ли цистит до беременности как то связан с моим текущим состоянием. Соответственно анализы не назначила.
Вот теперь даже не знаю, может сходит к другому специалисту, проконсультироваться? Имеет ли смысл посетить иммунолога в этом случае?
И еще меня интересует характер боли в крестце при артрите. Сейчас (как и год назад) у меня возникает ноющая боль при долгом сидении или стоянии. Также стреляющая боль с правой стороны при растяжении задней поверхности бедра. Например, если сесть на пол с прямыми ногами и потянуть носок на себя. Эта боль только с одной стороны. На фоне приема НПВП ноющая боль уходить, а стреляющая при растяжении осталась. При пульпации копчика болевых ощущений нет. Характерен ли такой болевой синдром для артрита или это может быть связано с чем то другим?


----------

